# space marine paint scheme help needed



## dutchy666 (Jun 26, 2014)

ey guys i am new to w40k and i was looking up the color schemes 

i saw alot o diffrent ones and i was like wow how do i choose 

if i make my own one would i need to make a codex or something like that and also

i was thinking about black and white but people tell me its harder then other paint schemes

or black red with a swirl (hand made)on the schoulder

i dont know maby someone can help me or give me some pictures
thanks 

will update when i painted one


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

hey man, when it comes to paint schemes the worlds your oyster. you could follow more traditional paint schemes or you could make your own. if you make your own you don't need to make a codex. you can just follow one of the space marine ones. like blood angels if you want your marines to have jump packs and be fast, or space wolves if you like viking styled models. As people have told you, white is much harder to paint. so id go with something that you are comfortable with.

hope it helps, good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

for some picture reference







:


----------



## dutchy666 (Jun 26, 2014)

neferhet said:


> for some picture reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the picture 

i found myself a space marine scout bike i am painting it when its done i will post a picture


----------

